# What's happen to you?!



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey guys... What's up!? In the last few days I see only fights between members!!! We are all big guys and fight like babies...

Il Sicily if two men fight we say "aggallare" 
This word came of Gallo (cock-the man of chicken)
So stop be cocks and let be this forum a pleasure


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:huh: um, from what i recall, you were the one being a cock. :mellow:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Imperial said:


> :huh: um, from what i recall, you were the one being a cock. :mellow:


???


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ah OK... Now I understand
Too many chilli bro is not good for you I know ????


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Widget said:


> Ah OK... Now I understand
> Too many chilli bro is not good for you I know


???


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ah okay. . . now i understand

too many olives bro is not good for you i know

why are you instigating drama on here? i just want a simple and straight to the point answer to my question. stay on subject please. i'm not going to repeat myself twice, you're not even worth talking to once or perhaps having a reasonable discussion with judging by the way you've been posting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys are making me hungry . I'm going to have a bowl of chili with some olives on top .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I think the problem is the pressure... Too rainy outside and I like it in blue


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Uh oh!

Don't have a chicken in this fight. Yet.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Widget said:


> I think the problem is the pressure... Too rainy outside and I like it in blue


What the he!! is rainy ? <_<


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have learned that for some reason the slingshot cummunity is an edgy one .. I have learned to just go with the flow and always try to be positive.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Agreed. What we don't need is *"SELECTIVE CENSORSHIP"! * Mods, Ya' know?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you don't like being "censored" follow forum rules. There are about 14,650 members on this Forum who have never had an interaction with a moderator. It is our misfortune to only have to deal with the dicks.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Imperial said:


> ah okay. . . now i understand
> too many olives bro is not good for you i know
> 
> why are you instigating drama on here? i just want a simple and straight to the point answer to my question. stay on subject please. i'm not going to repeat myself twice, you're not even worth talking to once or perhaps having a reasonable discussion with judging by the way you've been posting.


I guess you misunderstood me ... my wish was not to incite ...but to return to a bit of peace between the various litigants with a hilarious phrase


----------

